# DVD burning issues

## Packy

As the topic states, I'm having trouble burning DVD's (in this case dvd-r). I've been running gentoo on this machine for about half a year now and I've burned over 100 dvd's without any problems. But lately it just acts strange (works sometime, not often, but mostly fails with an error before even starting the actual burning process). I've read up a lot about it on this forum and as far as I understand, it may be related with later released kernels (2.6.8=>). So I decided to upgrade to a later kernel in case it was bug and had been fixed. So far I've tried the latest gentoo-sources and ck-sources, but neither of them make any difference. A bunch of information is included below that may help.

When I try to burn with k3b and growisofs (or by just using growisofs from CLI):

```

Devices

-----------------------

_NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG 2.16 (/dev/hdd, ) at /mnt/cdrom [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD+R; DVD+RW] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R Double Layer; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R]

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.11.24

KDE Version: 3.3.2

QT Version:  3.3.4

Kernel:      2.6.11-ck8

growisofs

-----------------------

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/mnt/lager4/test.iso of=/dev/hdd obs=32k seek=0'

:-[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

growisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/mnt/lager4/test.iso -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dummy -dvd-compat -speed=16 

```

These messages also began to appear when I switched to ck-sources:

```

hdd: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xec

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

```

Another thing that may be intresting is DMA (which is enabled):

```

For the dvd-burner:

/dev/hdd:

 Model=_NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, FwRev=2.16, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

```

Before everything began to act like this (not functional at all), I had some really weird burning speeds. The log from a "successfull" burning could look like this:

```

Devices

-----------------------

_NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG 2.16 (/dev/hdd, ) at /mnt/cdrom [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD+R; DVD+RW] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R Double Layer; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R]

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.11.24

KDE Version: 3.3.2

QT Version:  3.3.4

Kernel:      2.6.11-gentoo-r9

growisofs

-----------------------

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/mnt/lager4/hbs-get.shorty.iso of=/dev/hdd obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/hdd: "Current Write Speed" is 16.4x1385KBps.

   1671168/4378929152 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 261:55

   1671168/4378929152 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 392:53

   1671168/4378929152 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 567:30

   5931008/4378929152 ( 0.1%) @0.9x, remaining 196:36

   5931008/4378929152 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 233:28

  11698176/4378929152 ( 0.3%) @1.2x, remaining 143:06

  11698176/4378929152 ( 0.3%) @0.0x, remaining 161:46

  11698176/4378929152 ( 0.3%) @0.0x, remaining 186:39

  11698176/4378929152 ( 0.3%) @0.0x, remaining 205:19

  11698176/4378929152 ( 0.3%) @0.0x, remaining 223:59

  17694720/4378929152 ( 0.4%) @1.3x, remaining 164:18

  17694720/4378929152 ( 0.4%) @0.0x, remaining 176:38

  17694720/4378929152 ( 0.4%) @0.0x, remaining 188:57

  31457280/4378929152 ( 0.7%) @2.9x, remaining 115:10

  58097664/4378929152 ( 1.3%) @5.6x, remaining 65:41

  68091904/4378929152 ( 1.6%) @2.1x, remaining 59:05

  99909632/4378929152 ( 2.3%) @6.7x, remaining 42:49

 122978304/4378929152 ( 2.8%) @4.9x, remaining 36:20

 123371520/4378929152 ( 2.8%) @0.1x, remaining 37:56

 151158784/4378929152 ( 3.5%) @5.9x, remaining 32:37

 184254464/4378929152 ( 4.2%) @7.0x, remaining 27:41

 217808896/4378929152 ( 5.0%) @7.1x, remaining 24:11

 251822080/4378929152 ( 5.8%) @7.2x, remaining 21:51

 286359552/4378929152 ( 6.5%) @7.3x, remaining 19:46

 321355776/4378929152 ( 7.3%) @7.4x, remaining 18:05

 344489984/4378929152 ( 7.9%) @4.9x, remaining 17:34

 345407488/4378929152 ( 7.9%) @0.2x, remaining 18:06

 371589120/4378929152 ( 8.5%) @5.5x, remaining 17:15

 407764992/4378929152 ( 9.3%) @7.7x, remaining 16:13

 444399616/4378929152 (10.1%) @7.8x, remaining 15:11

 464814080/4378929152 (10.6%) @4.3x, remaining 14:52

 502202368/4378929152 (11.5%) @7.9x, remaining 14:09

 540082176/4378929152 (12.3%) @8.0x, remaining 13:23

 564101120/4378929152 (12.9%) @5.1x, remaining 13:04

 573046784/4378929152 (13.1%) @1.9x, remaining 13:16

 611745792/4378929152 (14.0%) @8.2x, remaining 12:37

 613482496/4378929152 (14.0%) @0.4x, remaining 12:53

 627277824/4378929152 (14.3%) @2.9x, remaining 12:57

 648740864/4378929152 (14.8%) @4.5x, remaining 12:44

 648740864/4378929152 (14.8%) @0.0x, remaining 13:01

 648740864/4378929152 (14.8%) @0.0x, remaining 13:24

 685441024/4378929152 (15.7%) @7.8x, remaining 12:50

 704086016/4378929152 (16.1%) @3.9x, remaining 12:42

 744456192/4378929152 (17.0%) @8.5x, remaining 12:12

 785285120/4378929152 (17.9%) @8.6x, remaining 11:40

 826507264/4378929152 (18.9%) @8.7x, remaining 11:10

 829030400/4378929152 (18.9%) @0.5x, remaining 11:25

 833650688/4378929152 (19.0%) @1.0x, remaining 11:33

 853671936/4378929152 (19.5%) @4.2x, remaining 11:25

 853671936/4378929152 (19.5%) @0.0x, remaining 11:42

 853671936/4378929152 (19.5%) @0.0x, remaining 11:54

 854589440/4378929152 (19.5%) @0.2x, remaining 12:05

 855900160/4378929152 (19.5%) @0.3x, remaining 12:20

 855900160/4378929152 (19.5%) @0.0x, remaining 12:33

 882180096/4378929152 (20.1%) @5.6x, remaining 12:17

 908525568/4378929152 (20.7%) @5.6x, remaining 12:05

 949944320/4378929152 (21.7%) @8.8x, remaining 11:36

 993132544/4378929152 (22.7%) @9.1x, remaining 11:08

1036845056/4378929152 (23.7%) @9.2x, remaining 10:44

1080983552/4378929152 (24.7%) @9.3x, remaining 10:19

1116700672/4378929152 (25.5%) @7.6x, remaining 10:01

1161756672/4378929152 (26.5%) @9.5x, remaining 9:41

1207271424/4378929152 (27.6%) @9.6x, remaining 9:19

1246855168/4378929152 (28.5%) @8.4x, remaining 9:02

1247477760/4378929152 (28.5%) @0.1x, remaining 9:12

1290731520/4378929152 (29.5%) @9.1x, remaining 8:53

1337851904/4378929152 (30.6%) @10.0x, remaining 8:33

1358921728/4378929152 (31.0%) @4.5x, remaining 8:31

1406107648/4378929152 (32.1%) @10.0x, remaining 8:12

1454505984/4378929152 (33.2%) @10.2x, remaining 7:54

1502216192/4378929152 (34.3%) @10.1x, remaining 7:39

1551302656/4378929152 (35.4%) @10.4x, remaining 7:22

1554808832/4378929152 (35.5%) @0.7x, remaining 7:26

1556676608/4378929152 (35.5%) @0.4x, remaining 7:33

1566605312/4378929152 (35.8%) @2.1x, remaining 7:34

1566605312/4378929152 (35.8%) @0.0x, remaining 7:39

1566605312/4378929152 (35.8%) @0.0x, remaining 7:46

1593016320/4378929152 (36.4%) @5.6x, remaining 7:39

1597374464/4378929152 (36.5%) @0.9x, remaining 7:43

1614839808/4378929152 (36.9%) @3.7x, remaining 7:42

1642102784/4378929152 (37.5%) @5.8x, remaining 7:34

1655734272/4378929152 (37.8%) @2.9x, remaining 7:33

1655734272/4378929152 (37.8%) @0.0x, remaining 7:40

1659076608/4378929152 (37.9%) @0.7x, remaining 7:43

1665466368/4378929152 (38.0%) @1.4x, remaining 7:45

1665466368/4378929152 (38.0%) @0.0x, remaining 7:52

1671659520/4378929152 (38.2%) @1.3x, remaining 7:54

1701052416/4378929152 (38.8%) @6.2x, remaining 7:45

1716584448/4378929152 (39.2%) @3.3x, remaining 7:45

1752825856/4378929152 (40.0%) @7.7x, remaining 7:33

1804238848/4378929152 (41.2%) @10.9x, remaining 7:16

1854472192/4378929152 (42.3%) @10.6x, remaining 7:01

1890091008/4378929152 (43.2%) @7.5x, remaining 6:52

1942749184/4378929152 (44.4%) @11.1x, remaining 6:36

1995702272/4378929152 (45.6%) @11.2x, remaining 6:22

2049114112/4378929152 (46.8%) @11.3x, remaining 6:07

2103640064/4378929152 (48.0%) @11.5x, remaining 5:52

2158198784/4378929152 (49.3%) @11.5x, remaining 5:39

2213281792/4378929152 (50.5%) @11.7x, remaining 5:25

2220621824/4378929152 (50.7%) @1.6x, remaining 5:26

2229305344/4378929152 (50.9%) @1.8x, remaining 5:27

2229305344/4378929152 (50.9%) @0.0x, remaining 5:30

2229305344/4378929152 (50.9%) @0.0x, remaining 5:33

2229305344/4378929152 (50.9%) @0.0x, remaining 5:37

2229305344/4378929152 (50.9%) @0.0x, remaining 5:40

2242150400/4378929152 (51.2%) @2.7x, remaining 5:39

2297954304/4378929152 (52.5%) @11.8x, remaining 5:26

2354216960/4378929152 (53.8%) @11.9x, remaining 5:12

2374270976/4378929152 (54.2%) @4.2x, remaining 5:09

2422472704/4378929152 (55.3%) @10.2x, remaining 4:58

2481029120/4378929152 (56.7%) @12.4x, remaining 4:45

2538864640/4378929152 (58.0%) @12.2x, remaining 4:32

2597158912/4378929152 (59.3%) @12.3x, remaining 4:20

2655944704/4378929152 (60.7%) @12.4x, remaining 4:08

2715222016/4378929152 (62.0%) @12.5x, remaining 3:56

2772959232/4378929152 (63.3%) @12.2x, remaining 3:45

2773843968/4378929152 (63.3%) @0.2x, remaining 3:47

2824568832/4378929152 (64.5%) @10.7x, remaining 3:37

2849800192/4378929152 (65.1%) @5.3x, remaining 3:34

2875949056/4378929152 (65.7%) @5.5x, remaining 3:30

2936995840/4378929152 (67.1%) @12.9x, remaining 3:19

2953969664/4378929152 (67.5%) @3.6x, remaining 3:17

2953969664/4378929152 (67.5%) @0.0x, remaining 3:19

2953969664/4378929152 (67.5%) @0.0x, remaining 3:20

2953969664/4378929152 (67.5%) @0.0x, remaining 3:22

2964815872/4378929152 (67.7%) @2.3x, remaining 3:21

2986442752/4378929152 (68.2%) @4.6x, remaining 3:18

3019177984/4378929152 (68.9%) @6.9x, remaining 3:13

3069870080/4378929152 (70.1%) @10.7x, remaining 3:04

3070656512/4378929152 (70.1%) @0.2x, remaining 3:05

3070656512/4378929152 (70.1%) @0.0x, remaining 3:07

3070656512/4378929152 (70.1%) @0.0x, remaining 3:08

3119120384/4378929152 (71.2%) @10.3x, remaining 3:00

3120463872/4378929152 (71.3%) @0.3x, remaining 3:01

3122397184/4378929152 (71.3%) @0.4x, remaining 3:02

3165257728/4378929152 (72.3%) @9.1x, remaining 2:54

3226533888/4378929152 (73.7%) @13.0x, remaining 2:44

3266248704/4378929152 (74.6%) @8.4x, remaining 2:37

3330277376/4378929152 (76.1%) @13.5x, remaining 2:26

3377463296/4378929152 (77.1%) @10.0x, remaining 2:19

3388309504/4378929152 (77.4%) @2.3x, remaining 2:18

3452928000/4378929152 (78.9%) @13.7x, remaining 2:07

3480846336/4378929152 (79.5%) @5.9x, remaining 2:03

3516923904/4378929152 (80.3%) @7.6x, remaining 1:58

3534913536/4378929152 (80.7%) @3.8x, remaining 1:56

3534913536/4378929152 (80.7%) @0.0x, remaining 1:56

3578953728/4378929152 (81.7%) @9.3x, remaining 1:50

3645177856/4378929152 (83.2%) @14.0x, remaining 1:39

3651698688/4378929152 (83.4%) @1.4x, remaining 1:39

3683844096/4378929152 (84.1%) @6.8x, remaining 1:34

3750952960/4378929152 (85.7%) @14.2x, remaining 1:24

3818586112/4378929152 (87.2%) @14.3x, remaining 1:14

3876421632/4378929152 (88.5%) @12.2x, remaining 1:06

3885694976/4378929152 (88.7%) @2.0x, remaining 1:05

3925966848/4378929152 (89.7%) @8.5x, remaining 0:59

3958964224/4378929152 (90.4%) @7.0x, remaining 0:55

4014866432/4378929152 (91.7%) @11.8x, remaining 0:47

4076797952/4378929152 (93.1%) @13.1x, remaining 0:39

4108222464/4378929152 (93.8%) @6.6x, remaining 0:35

4142268416/4378929152 (94.6%) @7.2x, remaining 0:30

4160913408/4378929152 (95.0%) @3.9x, remaining 0:28

4160913408/4378929152 (95.0%) @0.0x, remaining 0:28

4167761920/4378929152 (95.2%) @1.4x, remaining 0:27

4214784000/4378929152 (96.3%) @9.9x, remaining 0:21

4238606336/4378929152 (96.8%) @5.0x, remaining 0:18

4284383232/4378929152 (97.8%) @9.7x, remaining 0:12

4349427712/4378929152 (99.3%) @13.8x, remaining 0:03

/dev/hdd: flushing cache

/dev/hdd: updating RMA

/dev/hdd: closing disc

growisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/mnt/lager4/fil.iso -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -dvd-compat -speed=16 

```

I'm not using scsi-emulation. I've also tried using another IDE-cable, which made no difference. The media used is verbatim 16x compatible and I'm out of ideas. I'm up for anything right know  :Sad: 

----------

## frostschutz

About the Driveready-Seekcomplete error, try using Google or searching this forum, it's a common problem. About the burning speed issues, check that you have DMA enabled for both the burner and your hard disk.

Another issue with growisofs in general is that it does not have a buffer. This is really bad, especially when using fast burning speeds, because data has to be delivered nonstop. One hiccup (cronjob suddenly started in the background, or the user causing some load) will result in immediate buffer underflow.

My burner is only 4x, and has a 4MB internal buffer. This buffer doesn't even hold out for 2 seconds, so data needs to be delivered nonstop from my harddisk over growisofs to the burner, if I want to burn at full speed and not rely on Burnproof or similar. It's much much worse for newer burners, which have much higher speeds but same old 4MB internal buffers.

I have processes running, and cronjobs in the background, and want to play a movie while the DVD burner is working... all this means load to my hard disk and causes the speed to drop because the buffer will emtpy.

To solve this problem, you have only 2 choices:

1. Use cdrecord-prodvd, which has an internal software buffer

2. Use pipebuf, buffer, or a similar program to add a software buffer to growisofs.

    Here's an example script that does just that.

----------

## Packy

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> About the Driveready-Seekcomplete error, try using Google or searching this forum, it's a common problem. About the burning speed issues, check that you have DMA enabled for both the burner and your hard disk.
> 
> Another issue with growisofs in general is that it does not have a buffer. This is really bad, especially when using fast burning speeds, because data has to be delivered nonstop. One hiccup (cronjob suddenly started in the background, or the user causing some load) will result in immediate buffer underflow.
> 
> My burner is only 4x, and has a 4MB internal buffer. This buffer doesn't even hold out for 2 seconds, so data needs to be delivered nonstop from my harddisk over growisofs to the burner, if I want to burn at full speed and not rely on Burnproof or similar. It's much much worse for newer burners, which have much higher speeds but same old 4MB internal buffers.
> ...

 

But it has worked without any problems before, my problems began to show recently. But I will try to search to forum and google some more (if it's even possible...) and also try cdrecord-prodvd.

----------

## Packy

Complement to my previous posts:

1. I've tried cdrecord-ProDVD: didn't work

2. I've tried the latest vanilla kernel: didn't work (I don't get those DriveSeek-errors though)

2. I've tried using ide-scsi for the drive (I'm desperate, I will do anything to make it work): didn't work

----------

## frostschutz

Is DMA enabled for all drives (hard disk and burner)? Use `hdparm -I device` to check.

Another possibility would be bad media. Especially cheap labels have a varying range of quality. And even high quality media isn't compatible with every burner. Check the homepage of the manufacturer, there should be a list of media types that's recommended for your device.

----------

## Packy

Yes, DMA is activated on all drives and work fine. And i doubt it's the media. As I said, I've burned more than 100 dvd's before and it's the same brand on the media (verbatim).

----------

## s0lar

The mediacode for those 16X dvd's differ from the 8X dvds even if they're from the same brand. Try to upgrade your firmware for the dvdburner, if you are using an old firmware the burning strategy isn't optimal and could produce coasters.

----------

## Packy

 *s0lar wrote:*   

> The mediacode for those 16X dvd's differ from the 8X dvds even if they're from the same brand. Try to upgrade your firmware for the dvdburner, if you are using an old firmware the burning strategy isn't optimal and could produce coasters.

 

You are right, this may be the problem. But how do I upgrade the firmware without windows? :Confused: 

----------

## Cintra

http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=128345&highlight=ND-3500

mvh

----------

## Packy

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=128345&highlight=ND-3500
> 
> mvh

 

Thanks! Firmware is upgraded, but it didn't solve my problem at all. Same error  :Sad: 

----------

## Cintra

All I can suggest is that you use only top quality dvd-r's, try burning slower than 16x, consider upgrading to one of the latest NECs..  :Wink: 

mvh

----------

## Packy

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> All I can suggest is that you use only top quality dvd-r's, try burning slower than 16x, consider upgrading to one of the latest NECs.. 
> 
> mvh

 

It seems to work now (?). Don't ask me what I did, because I have no clue whatsoever  :Wink: 

----------

## Cintra

Thats good news then, life in the 3500a yet  :Wink: 

Mvh

----------

## Packy

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Thats good news then, life in the 3500a yet 
> 
> Mvh

 

Oh yeah  :Laughing: 

----------

## folder

 *Packy wrote:*   

>  *Cintra wrote:*   All I can suggest is that you use only top quality dvd-r's, try burning slower than 16x, consider upgrading to one of the latest NECs.. 
> 
> mvh 
> 
> It seems to work now (?). Don't ask me what I did, because I have no clue whatsoever 

 

just to follow-up on this, indeed the solution is to update the firmware.  Mine is also a NEC model DVD_RW ND-3500AG, and would not write any of my (100 recently purchased!) memorex 16x dvd-r's. 

a closed-source utility for updating the firmware under linux is available at http://binflash.cdfreaks.com/

raw firmware files (not the windows-only .exe software as from the NEC site) for this drive are available at http://liggydee.cdfreaks.com/page/3500/, as are similar for many other drives.  nb on this page, the highest numbered 2.88 version at the top of the table seems to be one from 2004, at the time of this posting the most recent is the 2.1b entry (2006) a few lines down.  as another poster indicated, the drive needs to match the newer media to a list in its firmware.

hope that helps the next person,

rob.

----------

